# Google- Our Germs, Ourselves - Forbes



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt0.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=fL3MKdTB6FAJ&imgurl=images.forbes.com/media/magazines/forbes/2009/0330/forbes_0330_p070.jpg width=80 height=56 alt="" border=1>Forbes[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Our Germs, OurselvesForbes, NYProcter & Gamble tested its supplement against *irritable bowel syndrome* in two small trials. Danone, the French food giant, sells a high-bacteria yogurt called Activia (annual sales: $2 billion) that helps digestion. It is finishing a big trial to see *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

